# Please Help! Memory Card Corrupt Can't Get Photos Off.



## Lumpmister

Hey All,

So I had just gotten back from a good day of shooting my friend (professional surfer), I had put the memory card into the computer. Just as it open something happens with the computer and it dies (this has happened like twice and I have had the computer for 4 years now). Anyways now I have 1000+ raw photos on that card and I don't know how to get them off. I tried to get some programs from the internet but they can't extract the .nef files that Nikon attaches to their raw images. If anyone could help me out it would be greatly appreciated as this has never happened to me before. 

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## The_Traveler

several of the card mfgs. deliver software to recover files from their cards.
what mfg made your card?


----------



## Provo

I am no expert in sd card recovery but I did a simple google search for recovery software that supports nef raw and this website claims it does.

Memory Card Recovery Software to Recover Lost Photos - CardRecovery

Digital Photo Recovery on all Media, Picture Recovery, Card Recovery, Undelete, Free Trial software *RecoverPlus*

eIMAGE Recovery

Memory card data recovery software retrieve mmc compact flash multimedia SD card


----------



## KmH

Lumpmister said:


> Hey All,
> 
> So I had just gotten back from a good day of shooting my friend (professional surfer), I had put the memory card into the computer. Just as it open something happens with the computer and it dies (this has happened like twice and I have had the computer for 4 years now). Anyways now I have 1000+ raw photos on that card and I don't know how to get them off. I tried to get some programs from the internet but they can't extract the .nef files that Nikon attaches to their raw images. If anyone could help me out it would be greatly appreciated as this has never happened to me before.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Daniel


that sucks!

As The_Traveler mentioned, start with your card maker.

Situations like this is why I don't use memory cards bigger than 4GB. Sure I have to swap cards more often, and I have more cards to manage, but I'll never lose 1000+ RAW files off of 1 memory card either.

I hope you are able to recover most, if not all of the data files.


----------



## Lumpmister

I got them all of using the program I found last night. It got them off as tiff files but now I can change them back to .nef files. Crisis averted :hug::


----------



## Steveo555

I used eImage Recovery and it was able to recovery 500 pictures from my corrupt SDHC card, including the nikon raw files.
$27 for the software
Recovery Software - Digital Photo Recovery Software, Digital Image Recovery, Files Recovery, Outlook Express Recovery and Free Software


----------



## robdavis305

Sandisk has there own program if thats the type that you have.


----------



## jamsbrown85

I have used memory card recovery software from Stellar Phoenix, and recovered all my Photos. It support Nikon NEF Raw files recovery . 

Nikon Digital Camera Photo Recovery, NEF Recovery Software, Deleted Photo Recovery from Nikon Camera(NEF, NRW, Intel)


----------



## JackAlexander

To recover your lost photos from memory card, here is the Top 6 Free Photo Recovery Software that may help.

If they are all quite important to you. I'd like suggest you to try some professional photo recovery programs because free software may be not so good at recovering all them back. I think Wondershare Photo Recovery is a nice choose. With deep scanning, it can recover photos that cannot be recovered even found by other recovery tools to get overall quality and deep recovery with intelligence.

Note: don't save new files especially sizeable ones to the disk in case your original pictures are overwritten
Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## ghache

sandisk data recovery pro is pretty good.


----------



## 480sparky

I swear every file recovery outfit out there manages to find a thread like this (can't get images off memory card), and register just so they can plug their services.  I, for one, will refuse to use ANY of their services just because of their blatant disregard for the forum rules.


----------



## table1349

KmH said:


> As The_Traveler mentioned, start with your card maker.
> 
> Situations like this is why I don't use memory cards bigger than 4GB. Sure I have to swap cards more often, and I have more cards to manage, but I'll never lose 1000+ RAW files off of 1 memory card either.
> 
> I hope you are able to recover most, if not all of the data files.



:thumbup::thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup:    Did I mention......:thumbup:.


----------



## alexiarudolf

Lumpmister said:


> Hey All,
> 
> So I had just gotten back from a good day of shooting my friend (professional surfer), I had put the memory card into the computer. Just as it open something happens with the computer and it dies (this has happened like twice and I have had the computer for 4 years now). Anyways now I have 1000+ raw photos on that card and I don't know how to get them off. I tried to get some programs from the internet but they can't extract the .nef files that Nikon attaches to their raw images. If anyone could help me out it would be greatly appreciated as this has never happened to me before.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Daniel



Sad, It happens that if the memory card is connected with the computer and if there is some kind of unusual thing happens to your computer that leads to system shutdown, restart etc then it can easily affect on the computer memory. Since SD cards have flash memory which can be easily damaged in such situation, its not unique that you are facing such a problem. Its solution is to use professional photo recovery software as per your operating system. The application should be capable of recover RAW photo formats like in your case the Nikon Nef raw image files. I recommend you to look for NEF Recovery software. i googled and found this : https://www.google.com/search?q=nef+recovery&ie=UTF-8

Most of these applications are free to use or comes as demo and later on you can purchase it. 

Wish u luck, 

Alexia.


----------



## mangtarn

i save my photos after every shoot. why would you want to keep 1000 raw files on your card instead of publishing them?


----------



## 480sparky

mangtarn said:


> i save my photos after every shoot. why would you want to keep 1000 raw files on your card instead of publishing them?



Some people can easily put 1000 images on a card during a single shoot.  When you're out in the boonies, lugging laptop around just isn't feasible.


----------



## KmH

Above thread reported for adjudication by TPF mgmt as SPAM.


----------



## 480sparky

Where do all these Spammers come from?


----------



## KmH

480sparky. 

Did you hit the report triangle?


----------



## KmH

480sparky said:


> mangtarn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i save my photos after every shoot. why would you want to keep 1000 raw files on your card instead of publishing them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people can easily put 1000 images on a card during a single shoot.  When you're out in the boonies, lugging laptop around just isn't feasible.
Click to expand...

But hauling extra memory cards sure is.


----------



## 480sparky

KmH said:


> 480sparky.
> 
> Did you hit the report triangle?



Yep.  I think it's broke, though.


----------



## brush

I once made the mistake of buying a 32 gig no name card so I could shoot all day in in rapid succession & never have to worry about changing cards...2nd time I used it was for a paying gig that wanted a whole bunch of action shots, and 3 hours into a 4 hour shoot it died. First I called the manufacturer & found they're impossible to get a hold of. Then I went back to Microcenter where I bought it & they were willing to give me my money back if I returned it, but wouldn't try to recover the data. I tried all the free software, no luck, called professional restoration places, but they all charge more than the client was going to pay me. 

Finally as a last ditch I called Wolf Camera & it turns out they do recovery for $45 on that size of card, even cheaper for "sane" sized cards. Took it in, and the next day they had a big stack of CDs for me with pictures not only from this shoot, but also the shots from the shoot BEFORE it, which I had already transferred to my computer and erased from the card. That part amazed me, they told me I should start formatting my card after every time I transfer images off of it so that there's no residual data to potentially corrupt the card down the road. Now I use a collection of 4 gig cards so all my eggs aren't in one basket, and format them after each shoot. Lesson learned.


----------



## 480sparky

The trick to recovering your 'lost' photos is to_ get the software_* before* _you have card issues_. Practice using the software by taking some shots, reformatting the card, then recover the images that are still on it.  Then you'll be in a much better position should a card ever become corrupted in the future.


----------



## 63jacquelinekent

I was in a worse situation, when I plugged my card in the computer didn't even see my card. I had recently travelled to Uganda to do a story and I had my first of three days work on a 16 GB Scan Disk card. When I got back to Dubai, I found a guy in Germany, who takes the cards apart and recovers the data. When I ws downloading the files, the power went out in Uganda, I beleive it wrecked the circuits. 
Anyway the company I sent the card to was recoverfab.com and they were able to pull off 500+ images for me. So glad to have the images. 
So if anyone has this problem, don't worry photos can still be found. 
The company, was fast and efficient.


----------



## acantonyclark1

Hi Lumpmister!
 It's really difficult situation to handle when your important photos lost from your camera. Therefore it is always recommended to use carefully and always have backup of memory card. Nikon stores all the images with .nef file format. This is raw image as you also said.  
 If your card has corrupted then you have only one option to recover the lost photos. You need to go for Stellar Phoenix video recovery software. The software recovers all raw images from your camera and also recovers lost videos. The software is reliable and definitely will recover photos and videos from your corrupted memory card.  
One thing remember that you avoid using the card until you recover all the lost photos.


----------



## 480sparky

acantonyclark1 said:


> ............If your card has corrupted then you have only one option to recover the lost photos. You need to go for Stellar Phoenix video recovery software..........



My vote for the biggest lie on TPF.


----------



## nojeb96

How long after they're taken can they be saved?


----------



## 480sparky

bamber123 said:


> Hi,....... trial.



Why do all you card-recovery spammers think the forum rules don't apply to you?


----------



## joemax

63jacquelinekent said:


> I was in a worse situation, when I plugged my card in the computer didn't even see my card. I had recently travelled to Uganda to do a story and I had my first of three days work on a 16 GB Scan Disk card. When I got back to Dubai, I found a guy in Germany, who takes the cards apart and recovers the data. When I ws downloading the files, the power went out in Uganda, I beleive it wrecked the circuits.
> Anyway the company I sent the card to was recoverfab.com and they were able to pull off 500+ images for me. So glad to have the images.
> So if anyone has this problem, don't worry photos can still be found.
> The company, was fast and efficient.



Sorry to bump an old topic, but I wanted to add my thumbs up for this.

I recently traveled to Japan and lost all of my photos when my Amazon.com memory card bit the dustwouldn't mount or even reformat, and the Console said the card wasn't even responding to the computer. Recoverfab did manage to retrieve all of my pictures and upload them to an FTP site. 

Didn't mean to spam, but add a word of support for those who can't recover their photos using software tools. Cheers


----------



## table1349

joemax said:


> 63jacquelinekent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a worse situation, when I plugged my card in the computer didn't even see my card. I had recently travelled to Uganda to do a story and I had my first of three days work on a 16 GB Scan Disk card. When I got back to Dubai, I found a guy in Germany, who takes the cards apart and recovers the data. When I ws downloading the files, the power went out in Uganda, I beleive it wrecked the circuits.
> Anyway the company I sent the card to was recoverfab.com and they were able to pull off 500+ images for me. So glad to have the images.
> So if anyone has this problem, don't worry photos can still be found.
> The company, was fast and efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to bump an old topic, but I wanted to add my thumbs up for this.
> 
> I recently traveled to Japan and lost all of my photos when my Amazon.com memory card bit the dust&#8212;wouldn't mount or even reformat, and the Console said the card wasn't even responding to the computer. Recoverfab did manage to retrieve all of my pictures and upload them to an FTP site.
> 
> Didn't mean to spam, but add a word of support for those who can't recover their photos using software tools. Cheers
Click to expand...


Ok, we have reached a new low in spamming.  A spammer with one whole post to their name bumping a spammer that had one whole post to their name.  What a crock.  Perfect reason to never use recoverfab.


----------



## KmH

Amazon.com doesn't even make memory cards.


----------



## 480sparky

KmH said:


> Amazon.com doesn't even make memory cards.



Card recovery spammers don't care what babble they post...... as long as they get their link in.


----------



## Overread

I hate cardspammers!


----------

